
Validate your startup idea - sudeepn
Came across excube360, a tool to validate your startup idea before you start, to save time and money. It seems to look through patents, platforms like crunchbase and angellist, and social media to produce quantifiable results in terms of market activity, investor interest, growth and crowd.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.excube360.com
======
sudeepn
Link: [http://www.excube360.com](http://www.excube360.com)

